# how old were you when you lost your virginity



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

i was 13 she was 14 we skipped classs for the ocasion


----------



## edvedr (Dec 19, 2003)

i was 16.  but if i knew what i was doin i could have lost it before i was 10.  i used to get naked with 2 different girls when i was a kid.....we just stood there poking at each other, never knew where to put the damn thing!!!


----------



## Chimp (Dec 20, 2003)

I was 15 and she was 15. It was pitch black so you couldn't see anything and the music was turned up so you couldn't hear anything. She laid there and never moved a muscle. I lasted about 30 seconds.

It was one of the proudest moments of my life!


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 20, 2003)

i was 15 she was 15 i put it in and was pretty much done. after that she gave me a BJ. after that it was over, sex became my addiction


----------



## Blackfoot (Dec 20, 2003)

I was 15 and she was 17.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

im the youngest so far im da man


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 23, 2003)

I was 15.  She was 15.  She was scared.... I lasted like 45 secs..... and wanted twice a day since...... 


I could have lost my virginity when I was like 13....... But my damn mother ruined it....

My sisters friend was over (she was 16).  She came in my room when everyone went to bed, and asked if she could watch tv with me...
she jumped in bed with me (I had only boxers on.... and I had a stiffy).  She was wearing boxers and a t-shirt......   She had the clicker and flicked until she found a soft porn......  she left it on that channel and we started to talk about sex.......  then...... just before we did anything........ My mom came in the room and asked her what she was doing and told her to go to my sisters room!!  DAMN!!!  Girl was hot too! I would still tap it....


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

now that had to suck bro


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-edvedr+Dec 19 2003, 11:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (edvedr @ Dec 19 2003, 11:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i was 16.  but if i knew what i was doin i could have lost it before i was 10.  i used to get naked with 2 different girls when i was a kid.....we just stood there poking at each other, never knew where to put the damn thing!!! [/b][/quote]
 LMFAO....I lost mine when I was 14 and she was 13.


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I was in eigth grade and she was a sophmore, She blew me a few times before that and i was happy with just that, she wanted more and i gave it to her, she never left, weve been married since i was 22 (now 31) and started goin out shortly after our first time. Out of all those years we only broke up once when i was a junior for like a month and i nailed everything i could.


----------



## Tinytim (Jan 1, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Dec 30 2003, 09:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Dec 30 2003, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> I was in eigth grade and she was a sophmore, She blew me a few times before that and i was happy with just that, she wanted more and i gave it to her, she never left, weve been married since i was 22 (now 31) and started goin out shortly after our first time. Out of all those years we only broke up once when i was a junior for like a month and i nailed everything i could.  [/b][/quote]
 oh shit .........good love story bro.....i really like tha part where in one month you nail everything you could........





i lost mine   nov 8 1998 in my brothers waterbed......she was 19 i was 18..........she had a minor emotional breakdown afterwords.
but after that ......over 5 yrs we had sex proly thousands o times.........she acuitaly ........likes anal.......it was great sex!! but shes a lill crazy now....so i dont talk to her anymore. but damn woudl she do some dirty shit!!!!......emmmm ememm emmmm


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm still a virgin   
.
.
.
.
.

..

.
.
.ok - 15 or 16.  I can't remember.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 09:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> I'm still a virgin   
 [/b][/quote]
 LMAO....wouldn't be anything wrong with that.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

13 SHE WAS THE SAME SHE LIVED NEXT DOOR


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 09:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 09:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> 13 SHE WAS THE SAME SHE LIVED NEXT DOOR [/b][/quote]
 Is that a pic of what you looked like then? LMAO


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

HELL NO I THINK I GOT THIS PIC FROM INTENSITY X


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 09:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> HELL NO I THINK I GOT THIS PIC FROM INTENSITY X [/b][/quote]
 LOL..that pic is awesome


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Tinytim+Jan 1 2004, 12:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Tinytim @ Jan 1 2004, 12:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin-->i lost mine   nov 8 1998 in my brothers waterbed......she was 19 i was 18..........she had a minor emotional breakdown afterwords.
but after that ......over 5 yrs we had sex proly thousands o times.........she acuitaly ........likes anal.......it was great sex!! but shes a lill crazy now....so i dont talk to her anymore. but damn woudl she do some dirty shit!!!!......emmmm ememm emmmm[/b][/quote]
hahaha, And one time at band camp........ No seriously now, one of the chicks that i got ahold of when we broke up for that month or so was this indian girl who was only a sophmore, She had this infatuation with anal sex, we did it more that way than the other. Her favorite was getting on top and going anal, sometimes facing the other way.memories....memories......memories....



My wife wont do it like that cuz she knows it reminds me of that chick, Why did i ever have to say anything........


WHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 4, 2004)

YEAH BRO U CANT DISCUSS THINGS U REALLY LIKED WITH OTHER CHICKS U JUST HAVE TO MENTION THAT U WOULD LIKE TO TRY THEM AND SAY UVE NEVER DONE IT MY GIRL THINKS SHES THE ONLY ONE IVE HAD ANAL WITH SO SHE LOVES IT


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2004)

that would be lieing, and we all know what happens when they find out!


----------



## Friggemall (Jan 8, 2004)

I never lost it.  I know who has it, wonder if I should aske her for it back?

16, but I was actually 8 the first time, she was in 8th grade however old that is, but never had the big O, cause there was nutting there to bust.  Never had the opportunity after that until I wa 16.  Oh and that 8th grader was the butt ugle too, but she was a neighbor and she was teaching me stuff and I was liking it.


----------



## felixdakatt (Jan 16, 2004)

14? 13? Damn... yall were some horny lil kids. I was too busy playing football and trying to get straight A's to get any tang that young. I lost mine at 18, 2 months into my senior year in high school. My girlfriend was 15 at the time, and had already been around the block about 50 times. I think I lasted about .03 seconds.


----------



## dugie82 (Jul 28, 2004)

I was 16 she was 15. After that we did it ~3 times a day during the summer. Crazy ass summer. Wait that was last summer.


----------



## kell11 (Mar 26, 2005)

13 y.o.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 26, 2005)

14.


----------



## shamrock10 (Mar 26, 2005)

still a virgin...damn i need to get laid!! and the acne is a women repelar!!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 26, 2005)

is this "lets bump old threads" day???


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 28, 2005)

17, Damn Yall Pervs, Lol


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 28, 2005)

April 6, I was 16 watching Spaceballs on cable.  I was done before it started and I remember asking her, get this, "was it good for you?"


----------



## Freejay (Mar 28, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> April 6, I was 16 watching Spaceballs on cable.  I was done before it started and I remember asking her, get this, "was it good for you?"




LOL!!!


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 11, 2005)

I certainly can't follow up on 8, 13, 14... LOL  I was 17 almost 18.  My parents were religion nazi's and I had no freedom or I could've been getting it maybe at 15/16.  Didn't even have my first drink until then either!!

Made up for the women and alcohol for all the years after... =)


----------



## big o (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I was 13 when I lost mine.....My parents had my older cousin babysit one Saturday nite....I'm thinking she was 17-18 maybe.....She started rubbing my dick and pooof...My first hard-on....She popped me in her mouth,dropped her clothes off and she was ridding me like a Kentucky Thorobreed...True story....It was downhill ever sense...


----------



## Severe (May 31, 2005)

Lets see... First time I made out with a girl I was 6 years old on my parents hoop-d!!! When I was 11, I had a 16 year old say she would have sex with me but man, she was a fuckin whore. Said she wanted to teach me! 

Then I was 12 and sucked my first titties. They were small at the time but now they are DD 34! I've sucked em' since they grew too .  Very, very nice.

First time I had sex was a few days after I turned 15. It was the first time I actually kicked it with this girl and we ended up fucking on my friends bed. I was fucking her for 10 minutes but I never came. She said she was hurting, but I know, she was so damn loose she couldnt feel it! Of coarse, I was still happy but losing my virginity was never something special to me!


----------



## latino~heat (May 31, 2005)

old thread, might as well input...
I was 12..fucked a girl by lie'in saying I was 14...those Ghetto girls are nothing but neighborhood hoes~!
at 15, I turned a virgin into the neighborhood nympho, me and my bro's running trains all night...dam them good 'ol days
~Pimp for Life~
L~H


----------



## tee (May 31, 2005)

This thread is really old! I was 14.


----------



## ORACLE (May 31, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> This thread is really old! I was 14.



No tee....wrong thread.  HE was 14 and you were   35


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 2, 2005)

True story. I was 19. I was very shy in school and girls didn't talk to me. She was the base whore (military installation).
I married her. She divorced me 2 years later. She said I wasn't good enough for her.


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> No tee....wrong thread.  HE was 14 and you were   35


Ouch... :spank:


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 2, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> Ouch... :spank:



I know the truth hurts


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I know the truth hurts


Damn...ya havin a dissin contest to see who will..... :bowdown:


----------



## Severe (Jun 3, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> True story. I was 19. I was very shy in school and girls didn't talk to me. She was the base whore (military installation).
> I married her. She divorced me 2 years later. She said I wasn't good enough for her.



Must have hurt...


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 3, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Must have hurt...


Very much so. We had a daughter that I missed seeing grow up because we were both in the military and stationed at different places.

When I was 27 I met my current wife. We've been together 20 years.

My ex is 47 and she hasn't been in a long term relationship until now. She is living with a nice guy who recently got divorced.


----------



## Severe (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I hope the best for both of you, although her divorcing you because she thought she was too good for you was pretty cruel... How did you guys keep in touch through all those years though? And have you seen your daughter lately?


----------



## Freejay (Jun 3, 2005)

sheeesh....Someone close this thread.


----------



## gettin_big (Jun 7, 2005)

I was 15 she was 19, hooters girl! Hell yeh, very nice break in


----------



## Cannons (Sep 5, 2005)

I was 15.  She called me to come over, her boyfriend was passed out on the couch, I fucked her on the floor about 10 ft away.   :smoker:


----------



## kell11 (Sep 5, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> sheeesh....Someone close this thread.


yeah why'd you dig this thing up?
I think I said I was 13 when I lost my virginity.
I was lying,I was 31.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 5, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> I was 15.  She called me to come over, her boyfriend was passed out on the couch, I fucked her on the floor about 10 ft away.   :smoker:


It's stories like that that make me wonder if there are any decent women.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## DragonRider (Sep 10, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> Right here Dragon.


Thank you Cookie. My hope and faith have been restored. I will put off destroying the world just a little longer.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## cawb (Sep 17, 2005)

i was 14 and she was my summer time girl friend ( u know ,she was to cool for me at school but she was always super sweet to me while we was alone. BITCH) anyways on the couch and she had put it in and it took me a sec to realize what she had just did..... it lasted about 30 sec.


----------



## panasonicbike (Nov 12, 2005)

15. This black guy I used to work with said that when he was 9 he had a threesome with a 10 year old girl and his best friend who was also 9.


----------



## elmerhendershot (Feb 17, 2006)

hahahaha


----------

